# ISO advice making quiche crust



## julesthegolfer (Jan 19, 2012)

I am wanting to make a quiche crust from scratch and have looked at numerous recipes.  Some call for an egg, others don't.  I've never used an egg in a crust before.  What does that do?  Who has a good quiche crust recipe and does it use an egg?  Thanks!!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 19, 2012)

Just make a standard pie crust:

1 C. flour
 1/4 to 1/2 t. salt
 1/3 C. shortening
 3 to 4 T. ice cold water

Mix  salt into flour. Start mixing shortening into flour mix and then  continue mixing as you add about 1 tablespoon of water at a time. Roll  out with a rolling pin. Try not to handle it too much. The heat from your fingers will destroy the flakiness.


----------



## Claire (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not good at pastry, and just use the little dough boy's stuff.  Works well.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's the one I use. I think it's less about the ingredient choices than it is about getting comfortable making one. =P It took me forever and tons of practice to feel like I finally got it "right". 

*Crust to fit a 9” pie plate*

1 cup + 2 Tbsp flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup butter
3-4 tablespoons milk

Combine the flour and salt.  Using a pastry cutter, cut the butter into the flour mixture until there are pea-sized (or smaller) pieces of butter.  Gradually pour the milk in, one tablespoon at a time while stirring the mixture.  With your hands, mix the dough gently in the bowl.  Place dough on heavily floured countertop, put flour over entire rolling pin surface and roll it out, gently until it’s about ¼ inch thick and large enough for your pie pan.


----------



## Meezenplaz (Jan 19, 2012)

*Quiche crust*

The basic recipes already posted are fine, I suppose it depends on what texture you prefer your quiche crust. 
I generally don't bother with achieving flakiness, and especialy if I don't have shortening on hand, I'll throw an egg in a standard crust. 

The egg ads elasticity, making the dough more "forgiving" when you roll it out..... especially if you're in a hurry.


----------



## Addie (Jan 20, 2012)

I find that using ice cold milk works better than water. The same enzymes that tenderize the proteins in meat also tenderize the proteins in flour. Thereby making a more flakier crust. IMHO


----------

